# Bulk/Wholesale Oils



## MatthewDM (Aug 26, 2014)

1.  Does anyone know a wholesale seller of base oils in Southern California that allows for personal pick up (to avoid shipping cost)?

2.  What are the better online sites that are wholesale sellers of base oils that have low (or no) shipping cost?

3.  I love soap crafting

Thanks


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 26, 2014)

Cibaria in Riverside, CA


----------



## judymoody (Aug 26, 2014)

Suppliersbystate.com offers a list of soap supply vendors organized by state.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.stephensondirect.com/  Free shipping(via UPS) on all orders with no minimum purchase. You can get some of fixed oils like Shea butter, mango butter, cocoa butter, coconut, palm, olive & sunflower. But they carry a wide variety of MP bases and other products(extracts, citrus acid,etc) .


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 27, 2014)

I also forgot to mention Essentials by Catalina, in Corona off Temescal Canyon Rd. They carry oils and butters along with m&p base. Not as big an oil supplier as Cibariasoapsupply.com


----------

